# Toshiba dynadock wireless U USB docking station et l'ipad



## mike1 (22 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, il serait intéressant de savoir comment fonctionne le Toshiba dynadock wireless U USB docking station avec l'ipad pour faire de la présentation sur vidéoprojecteur en wifi?


----------



## mike1 (29 Mars 2011)

mike1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, il serait intéressant de savoir comment fonctionne le Toshiba dynadock wireless U USB docking station avec l'ipad pour faire de la présentation sur vidéoprojecteur en wifi?




Au jours d'aujourd'hui il n'y a toujours pas de solution simple pour faire dee la présentation en wifi avec un Mac ou iPad!!!


Je trouve cela fou!.........


----------

